# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: فرق بین سایت طراحی شده با جومولا و ASP و یا PHP چیست؟

## firoozi90

سلام
از دوستان کسی می تونه اطلاعات کاملی در مورد اینکه سایت طراحی شده با جومولا چه فرقی با سایت طراحی شده با ASP.NET و PHP داره؟


طراحی وب سایت در اهواز

----------


## yones_safari

سلام و درود
جوملا يك سيستم مديريت محتواست(CMS) كه خود با php ساخته شده و اين دوتا هم زبان برنامه نويسي سمت سرور هستن.و اما فرق سايتي كه با cms آماده ساخته شده با سايتي كه مستقيم كدنويسي بشه در اينه كه 1:ساختار سايتت رو هيچكسي به جز خودت نميدونه(امنيتش بيشتره).2:از لحاظ سئو و متدهاي بروز طراحي سايتي كه مستقيم كدنويسي بشه چند برابر جلوتر از cms آمادست(براي مثال اكثر از جوملا 1.5 استفاده ميشه تو ايران چون افزونه هاي بيشتري براي اين نسخه وجود داره ولي چون در اين وژن بيشتر افزونه ها از جدول و تگ هاي منسوخ استفاده كردن از لحاظ سئو در رتبه هاي پاييني قرار دارن)3:سرعت cms شخصي بيشتر از جوملاست(البته ميشه سرعت جوملا رو هم زياد كرد ولي هيچوقت به پاي cms شخصي نميرسه و ...
موفق باشيد

----------


## mfd1365

سلام
همونطور که دوستمون گفتن جوملا ی CMS (مدیریت محتوا سایت) که ی سری قالب و ماژولهای آماده داره که با اونامیتونین سایتو مدیریت و طراحی بکنیم.اما با PHP , ASP  همه موارد (فرم های مختلف) رو خودمون طراحی می کنیم، هر قسمتو با توجه به سلیقه خودمون طراحی می کنیم، البته جوملا خودش با PHP , پایگاه داده MySql طراحی شده . Asp.net با نرم افزار visual studio با application ،  سی شارپ یا Vb.net میشه طراحی کرد با پایگاه داده Sql Server.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون بکنم.

----------


## firoozi90

بسیار ممنونم 
به نظر شما من بخوام سایتم رو با جومولا طراحی کنم در آینده با مشکل برخواهم خورد؟

----------


## elham1611

سی ام اس بر پایه asp.net کار کن.

----------


## nava_2012

> سی ام اس بر پایه asp.net کار کن.


 سلام.براساس ویژگی هایی که شما میخواهیددربرنامه ب کارببریدبایدازهمان زبان استفاده کنید.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
الان اینجا هر کس نسبت به اون حرفه ای که داره براتون جواب خواهد داد..بهتره که خودتون رو بسنجین و ببینید قادر هستید تو چه سطحی کار کنید و بعد اون انتخاب یک زبان یا cms براتون راحت خواهد بود..
جوملا یه cms آماده هست و برای اینکه بخواهید به خوبی روش مانور بدید باید برنامه نویسی شما در php حرفه ای باشه..
برنامه نویسی قوی  asp.net می تونید خودتون یه cms بنویسید و کاملا دست ساخته شما باشه و هر مانوری روش بدید..
موفق باشی..

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> بالای:
> "صتحی"؟؟ منظورت سطح بود؟؟ صتحیت تو حلقم
> 
> 
> داداش امکانات رو هم در نظر بگیر امکاناتی که یه cms آماده نظیر جوملا یا وردپرس بهت میده محدود هستش ولی cms ی که خودت بنویسی هر امکاناتی که بخوای میتونی بنویسی براش البته این نکته هم فراموش نکن که اگه بخوای خودت cms بنویسی احتیاج به کار به مراتب بیشتری داری ولی خوب در عوض همه چیزش دست خودته دیگه. حالا خودت سبک سنگین کن ببین کدومش بسته به سایتی که میخوای طراحی کنی بیشتر به دردت میخوره..


به نظرت الان کاربری که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کرده بعد از 1 سال و چند ماه میاد بهش سر بزنه ؟ بهتره که زمانی که به تاپیک میخای پاسخ بدی یه نگاه هم به تاریخ ایجادش بندازی که تاپیک های خاک خورده رو نیاری بالا

----------


## moalla

> امکانات رو هم در نظر بگیر امکاناتی که یه cms آماده نظیر جوملا یا وردپرس بهت میده محدود هستش ولی cms ی که خودت بنویسی هر امکاناتی که بخوای میتونی بنویسی براش ا..


 یا با اطلاعات محدود پاسخ میدید و یا بد بیان میکنید!!! اونم یه تاپیک زیرخاکی!
اینطوری نیست که اگه خودتون از بیخ بنویسید میتونید هر امکاناتی رو بذارید و اگه از وردپرس استفاده کنید دستتون بسته است!!!! مگه اپلیکیشن ویندوزه که نشه توسعه اش داد!نه دوست عزیز! وردپرس محدودیتی نداره شما هر قسمتش که خواستی رو میتونی توسعه بدی فقط همونطور که مدیر بخش گفتن برای توسعه باید یه php کار حرفه ای باشید. حالا چه وردپرس باشه چه سی ام اس آماده
پیشنهاد میکنم ابتدا دوستان بیشتر روی توسعه وردپرس یا دروپال کار کنن و بعد چند سال و با افزایش تجربه بیان و یه سی ام اس برای خودشون کار کنن

----------


## saeed_sho

> یا با اطلاعات محدود پاسخ میدید و یا بد بیان میکنید!!! اونم یه تاپیک زیرخاکی!
> اینطوری نیست که اگه خودتون از بیخ بنویسید میتونید هر امکاناتی رو بذارید و اگه از وردپرس استفاده کنید دستتون بسته است!!!! مگه اپلیکیشن ویندوزه که نشه توسعه اش داد!نه دوست عزیز! وردپرس محدودیتی نداره شما هر قسمتش که خواستی رو میتونی توسعه بدی فقط همونطور که مدیر بخش گفتن برای توسعه باید یه php کار حرفه ای باشید. حالا چه وردپرس باشه چه سی ام اس آماده
> پیشنهاد میکنم ابتدا دوستان بیشتر روی توسعه وردپرس یا دروپال کار کنن و بعد چند سال و با افزایش تجربه بیان و یه سی ام اس برای خودشون کار کنن


 وردپرس و دروپال هم برای توسعه شون باید php  بلد بود؟

----------


## hamid811

سلام،من هم یک cms با php طراحی کردم،خیلی هم روش زحمت کشیدم،چونکه مشتری هام زیاد با محیط وردپرس و جوملا نمیتونستن کار کنن و همیشه ایراد میگرفتن.
برای همین یه سیستم غیر فروشگاهی درست کردم که همه بتونن براحتی ازش استفاده کنن.اما بعضیا هی میزنن تو حالم که چرا انقد وقت میزارم وقتی وردپرس و جوملا و... هست تازه خیلی هم بهتره!!!!!!!!! :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> سلام،من هم یک cms با php طراحی کردم،خیلی هم روش زحمت کشیدم،چونکه مشتری هام زیاد با محیط وردپرس و جوملا نمیتونستن کار کنن و همیشه ایراد میگرفتن.
> برای همین یه سیستم غیر فروشگاهی درست کردم که همه بتونن براحتی ازش استفاده کنن.اما بعضیا هی میزنن تو حالم که چرا انقد وقت میزارم وقتی وردپرس و جوملا و... هست تازه خیلی هم بهتره!!!!!!!!!


تاریخ تایپیک و پست ها رو نگاه کردی حاجی؟!!

----------


## h_fatima

با سلام و خسته نباشید.بنظرم انقدر درگیر تاریخ نباشید.چون کسایی هستند که این سوال همین حالا براشون پیش اومد(مثل من)و تو گوگل سرچ زدم و اومدم این صفحه.از جوابهای همه ی دوستان استفاده کردم.خیلی ممنون

----------

